# Stainless steel screws in the tank?



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I want to screw a bunch of smaller pieces of wood together to make it bigger.

Can I use Stainless Screws in the aquarium?

What type of screw would you recommend?

Thanks for your help


----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

stainless steal because that is what aquarium supplies are made from


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

So for sure Stainless Steel Screws are safe to use in the aquarium?


----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

im not sure but i got a tank devder for my 20 and the latches are stainless steel


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

They sell nylon screws, too. Just check the "pull-out" drawers in the screw dept.

-Ryan


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Nylon screws... Sounds much better.

I read that it's always a good idea to smear silicone over the screw head anyways thus covering the screw up and eliminating it's exposure to the water.. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I use stainless screws to anchor my driftwood


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you look on the bottom of drift wood that is attached to a platform it is held there by stainless screws


----------



## BadFishPa (Dec 27, 2008)

I have used stainless steel screws for years with no problems. Also look at your LFS and you will see its how they attach all there driftwood to slate.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I bought one of those wood attached to slate thingys used and the screw is rusted.. I haven't used it. You think that's okay? I actually bought two of them but didn't look at the bottom till after...

(That wasn't the reason I posted this thread though but I'm still wondering if they're safe though)


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

klumsyninja said:


> So for sure Stainless Steel Screws are safe to use in the aquarium?


Check out Fabory Metrican they sell all kinds of stainless and nylon fasteners they have a branch in Mississauga but I am sure they have one in T.O to


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I used ceramic coated deck screws. They are designed to be used outdoors in wet conditions. I figure that even if the coating does get a nick in it or something, that small of an amount of rust won't affect my tank because I do weekly water changes which reduce any buildup in the water. It is a risk I am willing to take. If you were worried about it you could pre drill a pilot hole for the screw, squeeze some silicone in the hole, drive the screw in and coat the head with silicone. This way the entire screw is encased in silicone. It could be made out of solid rust an not affect your water.


----------

